# Reel setting



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

I have a Breakaway LDX paired with a Daiwa Sealine 20 SHA with the red brake blocks installed. I'm confused about how tight the spool tension knob should be. Some guy told me that it should be tight enough that my sinker falls slowly in free-spool. Is this correct? I read somewhere on here that it was suggested there should be almost no tension. What's the proper way to set it to get the best control and most distance?


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

well for begginers you want it to barely fall, but if your a good caster then you let it fall as fast as it can so you can get the most distance


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

You want to have the spool "knock" side to side VERY slightly. The brake blocks are there to prevent birds nests, not he tension knob. Some people like a lot of side to side play, some don't. I personally wouldn't have it so tight that my sinker falls slowly. I think that could cause unnecessary wear to the reel. Also, on another note, you may want to use a thicker oil in the bearings to further slow the reel down.


----------



## Yeah nah (Jun 14, 2007)

http://neilmackellow.sea-angler.org/reel_tuning.html

The daiwa reels Neil describes in the above website are close enough to the version you have.

Neil also posts here under the name Black Beard.


----------



## stripperonmypole (Oct 24, 2009)

vbflyfisher said:


> You want to have the spool "knock" side to side VERY slightly. The brake blocks are there to prevent birds nests, not he tension knob. Some people like a lot of side to side play, some don't. I personally wouldn't have it so tight that my sinker falls slowly. I think that could cause unnecessary wear to the reel. Also, on another note, you may want to use a thicker oil in the bearings to further slow the reel down.


just wondering, if that's the case, what IS the tension knob for?


----------



## flyntus (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the input, guys. I'm thinking I need to buy a magged reel as everyone seems to be using them. Put a Squall on an HDX or something.


----------



## jspeps (Nov 14, 2007)

yep!


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

flyntus said:


> Thanks for the input, guys. I'm thinking I need to buy a magged reel as everyone seems to be using them. Put a Squall on an HDX or something.


not at all, the sha/shv/slosh/grandwave series will cast with the best of any of the fishing reels out there for 8nbait type fishing, which is whatim assuming your purpose is based on the rod.....dont let anyone let you think any different..the reel came with 2 or 3 sets of brake blocks...red, white, and possibly black...there was a recent thread discussing the slowest to fastest combos of these brakes, which are to be installed on the pins on the spool shaft on the left side of the spool...a search should show the thread...start with two reds...mess with different combos untill you find what makes the reel controllable but not so slow that the sinker is pulling line off the reel and lagging

set the spool tension knob so the spool barely moves side to side, or just tight enough that it doesnt, no tighter

for 100 or so bucks, its hard to beat a daiwa...and theres a heckuva lotta drum that wish they hadnt messed with em

recently bought two saltist 20s, still like my old shv and shas better


----------

